# Dora gets new shoes



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have just had the tyres replaced this morning as they were getting a bit old,the m/home was registered in Sep.04 and has done 19000 miles.

There was still plenty of tread left on the original Michelin XC camping tyres but I was concerned about the age of them even though the sidewalls looked ok.

I used Tyre shopper(link below) company and bought 4 Continental Vanco 2 tyres online(215x70x15)fitted,balanced,new valves and the old ones disposed for the excellent price of £339.95.

Tyre shopper have a contract with National Tyres so they were fitted at my local branch,the manager informed me that the old tyres were date stamped 47/03 which means they were manufactured in the 47th week of 2003 which makes them 10 months older than the m/home-something to check when considering tyre changes in future-the new ones were made in the 15th week of 2010.

I actually rang National for a quote on the Contis and the difference between them and Tyre Shopper was significant-they wanted an extra £160  for exactly the same tyres fitted at the same branch.

I think that internet shopping for tyres is the way forward with a big saving for the consumer and another thing to watch is the date stamping on the original tyres.You may be driving round with tyres that are older than you think.

First impressions of the Continentals after a few miles are positive,seems to be plenty of grip,smooth ride and they are quieter than the Michelins,although that could be because they were worn.

Tyre Shopper


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

An update on the new Continental Vanco tyres after a trip to Cornwall and 700 miles in the last 2 weeks.

Overall I am very pleased with the tyres,they seem to have good grip and roadholding and are quieter than the Michelin camping tyres.

I felt reassured when bombing down the motorways at 60-70mph with the new tyres on.Only a short term review but so far everything is positive with the Continentals.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Just out of interest - what tyre pressures are you going with?
There's been a lot of discussion on here about:

Tyre Manufacturer recommended pressures versus Base Vehicle recommended pressures

The difference can be quite significant and it definitely makes a difference to the comfort of the ride.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hezbez said:


> Just out of interest - what tyre pressures are you going with?
> There's been a lot of discussion on here about:
> 
> Tyre Manufacturer recommended pressures versus Base Vehicle recommended pressures
> ...


Hi Morag,

The max. pressure allowed on the vanco 2 tyres is 65 psi,I have put 55 psi in the front and 60 psi in the rear.

The ride was still firm but I have airrides fitted on the rear axle which contributes to that.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

My experience with Michelins would suggest they would probably outlive the new ones you have just fitted if you keep them out of the sun when parked up.

C.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

CliveMott said:


> My experience with Michelins would suggest they would probably outlive the new ones you have just fitted if you keep them out of the sun when parked up.
> 
> C.


True Clive,they are excellent tyres but m/home tyres normally have to be changed because of sidewall cracking due to exposure to the sun and parked in the same position a lot of the time and not tread wear.

If this is recommended by the experts to be every 5 years then I can't see the point of buying expensive Michelins @£50 per tyre more when the cheaper Continentals will do the job just as well and still have to be replaced after 5 years due to UV damage.

Interestingly the 2 nearside tyres which are exposed to the sun where the m/home is parked on the driveway had more sidewall cracks than the offside ones which are always in the shade,I am thinking of getting a pair of covers to protect the nearside tyres.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Steve

I'm in the same situation as you were  

Plenty of tread but a date of February 2005. The offside front gets the daily sun and is showing some very small cracks.

So thanks for the information, I may well go down the same route  

I am certainly doing a swap this year


----------

